
Ask HN: Case management plaform for community response to sars-cov-2 - iovrthoughtthis
I&#x27;m in the UK. Organizations are forming networks of support groups for local areas within the UK. These groups will have organizers and volunteers who will identify people in isolation and provide them with simple needs: Shopping, Emotional support, Small errands etc.<p>I&#x27;ve familiar with some case management platforms that might help facilitate this process but I wanted to reach out to the HN community to see if anyone knew of any open source case management platforms which might fit the above use case?<p>Org page: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.facebook.com&#x2F;CovidAidUK
======
elviejo
What is a case management platform? What are the requirements of such a
system? What benefit do they provide?

